
 typeahead.js - fast and fully-featured autocomplete library from Twitter - shimms
http://twitter.github.com/typeahead.js/
======
cjbprime
Oh, this is confusing -- the preamble makes it sound like you can use this for
large datasets and each character you type will fire off a new query on the
server (like Google Suggest), but I don't see that implemented.

Anyone know if it's possible to use this without downloading all of the
objects to be searched to the client?

~~~
vskarich
Yes. I'm one of the authors, and it is definitely possible to use only remote
requests.

------
tzaman
Not a minute too soon - I know exactly where to put it to good use! :)

